# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Amnesic bliss ?!?

## VagalTone

Have you ever enjoyed some time of not being able to produce any thoughts?

It happened to me just minutes ago, i tried to remember a personal memory and my thoughts just seemed to vanish while i was aware of it. Kind of weird, because i was really aware of it. It was like an equivalent to sleep paralysis in my mind. Odd but funny and kind of blissful !

----------

